# GA: Golden Mixes at Athens



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per SGD, Gunther has an adoption application, and AGA as a back up. No further word on Billy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan*

SPARTAN

They are just beautiful.
Were the rescues emdl for Billy?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They are both still on the available section of Athens website


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Were the rescues emdl for Billy?


Yes - I included both Gunther and Billy in my e-mail. I sent it to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.



FinnTastic said:


> They are both still on the available section of Athens website


Yes, I noticed that too - and it concerns me. However, it is posted on both SGD and the Lab Forum that Gunther has an app and Lexi at AGA will take him if the app falls through. I haven't received a response to my e-mail and both AGA and GRRA are usually pretty good about responding if they can help.

Maybe some more e-mails would help - if any one feels so inclined?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I can e-mail, but what is it I should say in the e-mail? Who should I e-mail?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> I can e-mail, but what is it I should say in the e-mail? Who should I e-mail?


I usually say that I wanted to make sure the were aware of these goldens/mixes and include pretty much what is in the first post on this thread.

I have e-mailed AGA ([email protected]), GRRA ([email protected]), and Atlanta Dog Squad ([email protected]). You could contact them again, just to be sure they got the message. Or, if you want to try some other places, Karen sent me to http://www.spotsociety.org/atl_shelter_list.htm

I can try to contact some of them tomorrow too.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got this e-mail:

We have our name on Gunther. Two people are in front of us.
Lauren Genkinger
Founder
Adopt a Golden Atlanta


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great work ladies!!*

YOU ladies saved both of these boys!
So happy to hear they both have rescue!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen - I think only Gunther is safe for sure. I will try to make some additional contacts for Billy later today - I'm on my way out now.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know anything about Billy. They didn't mention it in their e-mails. I've also been e-mailing on behalf of Brother who is at Athens with not much time left. I hope something can be done for him.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I e-mailed AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad again about Billy. I also sent his information and Brother's to quite a few of the agencies listed on the Spot Society list.

Hoping for the best for both of these guys!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just checked the Athens website and it says that all the dogs mentioned above are still available. I don't know how often they update they website. Just a FYI for everyone.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

WooHoo ..... I just looked at the Athens website and saw that Brother ( I have e-mailing like crazy for him) was rescued. Even though it says that Gunther is still available, one of the comments suggested that we was pulled by Adopt a Golden today.

Not so WooHoo ...... It says that Billy is still available.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, Gunther was pulled by AGA - they responded to my e-mail and let me know. But, they're not taking Billy - they hope someone else will step up for him. I sent him to quite a few more Georgia Rescues, but haven't received any responses. 

I saw that Brother was rescued - that's great - he's beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Billy*

So sorry to hear Billy was not rescued and 
happy that Brother was rescued but what about his brother?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> YOU ladies saved both of these boys!
> So happy to hear they both have rescue!!


HERE IS BILLY-Hope someone rescues him!!


Billy – #29075 


Available! 

*
Billy – #29075 
3 years 
Golden Retriever Mix 
Male – Neutered! 
Impound date 9/27/09 
Why Choose Me?
Billy is a 3 year old NEUTERED male golden retriever mix. When we got to the pound today there was a group of people playing with him in the lobby area. He had just gotten there, and he was already the life of the place. Then when we got to his kennel to take his picture he was very mild mannered and even a little shy at first. He let me love on him a good bit and then we just took his picture and let him be. I’m sure it’s been a long day for this fella. He is a super sweet guy with a great personality. He seems pretty well taken care of and socialized with people and other dogs. Come see Billy today for yourself!

Athens – Clarke County Animal Control
45 Beaverdam Ext.
Athens, Georgia 30605
706 613-3540*


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Brother's brother (boy that sounds silly!) was not listed on athenspets.net, as originally he was not available for adoption. So - the only status listed is for Brother. I'm hoping that both were rescued, but don't know for sure. 

I'll keep trying for Billy - maybe I'll send him to some of the rescues listed on athenspets.net - although I'd think they would know about him.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know anything about Brother's brother either. I can e-mail some rescues for Billy again.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

It's posted on athenspets.net that the rescue took both Brother and his brother. The poster fostered them overnight and raved about how wonderful they are!

On topic - still on word on Billy


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been pretty worried about golden mixes at Athens most of the weekend.

Another one was listed on athenspets.net Friday night - but before I could post him here or e-mail rescues about him, he was reclaimed by his owner. 

And, I just checked on Billy and he is marked as ADOPTED!  

A nice end to the weekend!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay, great news!!


----------

